# Your most awesome, best, amazing, coolest, sweetest, mind blowing Mac thing EVER



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Want to hear what your most AMAZING Mac thing ever is....

Pick just one object...

Any time era....

Any category of Mac thingy.... Software, Computer, Book, Accessory, Toy....


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

My MacBook Pro 2.53. I JUST LOVE IT. Best purchase ever


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

My PowerBook G4 1.5MHZ - loved it, I loved taking it out in public, it was like wearing a 10 carat diamond ring - everybody noticed it, most wanted to touch it, everyone was envious.


----------



## tommysvr (May 4, 2009)

OS X / iPhone / iPod


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Best thing.... buying Apple stock at $14 a share.....

Worst thing..... selling when the iPod was announced because I figured it would bankrupt the company.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I still think that the 20th anniversary Mac was one of the coolest things I have ever seen.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

my old Blueberry iBook.

I took it into the apple store yesterday, and everyone was looking at it. Even the employees thought it was cool. I took it to show them the problem i was having with my iPod.

Morgan


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

The G3 Man said:


> my old Blueberry iBook.
> 
> I took it into the apple store yesterday, and everyone was looking at it. Even the employees thought it was cool. I took it to show them the problem i was having with my iPod.
> 
> Morgan


I really like those as well but my fav was the KeyLime, I always liked that colour!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Okay one more, I always really thought that the QuickTake was a product before it's time.

Apple QuickTake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I really like those as well but my fav was the KeyLime, I always liked that colour!


I want to get one. My iBook is currently on loan to my brother. As his To****a has died. It has switched him from the dark side.

Morgan


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My favorite was the very first Mac that I purchased for myself. A Powerbook Pismo G3 500Mhz.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

The pismo was and is AWESOME!

Mines busted though .


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Niteshooter said:


> Best thing.... buying Apple stock at $14 a share.....
> Worst thing..... selling when the iPod was announced because I figured it would bankrupt the company.


OMFG!!!   :-(


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Tough one. I was introduced to the Mac with the original Classic in a computer lab 'waaay back (in the era before the Web existed).

But I was converted fully when I was hired as a student to oversee a modern languages lab in university... and had access to a brand-spankin'-new Mac Centris 660AV. Blew my frakkin' mind. I could talk to it, and it would tell me jokes. It had a cool multimedia monitor with big-ass built-in speakers. Nothing else in the lab could touch it...



But my heart is always going to be with the first Mac I ever owned: a Powerbook 160, which allowed me, via the video-out port on the back, to code websites by hand on the grayscale screen, and view my work immediately in Mosaic (!) on the external colour display. Heaven.


...but then... my Powerbook 540 was pretty amazing, too....


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Tough one. I was introduced to the Mac with the original Classic in a computer lab 'waaay back (in the era before the Web existed).
> 
> But I was converted fully when I was hired as a student to oversee a modern languages lab in university... and had access to a brand-spankin'-new Mac Centris 660AV. Blew my frakkin' mind. I could talk to it, and it would tell me jokes. It had a cool multimedia monitor with big-ass built-in speakers. Nothing else in the lab could touch it...


Hey CubaMark, was this at UW (Waterloo) by chance? Those are the same Macs I fell in love with (Centris) in the Winter term of 1997 and ate away at me until I finally switched in the Winter of 2005.

My vote for most awesome Mac thing would be my 12" iBook G4 - the perfect size for lugging around all day at the time (my hacintosh netbook is much smaller and lighter now though).

My vote for most awesome Apple thing (other than a Mac) would be the Newton. I absolutely love the design and utility of my Newtons, esp. my eMate 300. At the time, nothing could touch them for sheer elegance and integration. Too bad they orphaned the Newton, we could have had the equivalent of our iPod touch's and iPhone's much, much earlier.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

OH my I forgot about my emate.

I loved that thing!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

My iPod Touch.

2nd would be my first Mac in '94, my old LC575. I still boot it up every so often, running system 7.

It was like an iMac, before they made iMacs.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

1996: For me personally, the most amazing "Mac" thing ever was the Performa 6360/160. It was the first Mac I owned.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The G3 Man said:


> I want to get one. My iBook is currently on loan to my brother. As his To****a has died. It has switched him from the dark side.
> 
> Morgan


Okay, I can offer you a package deal on the Pismo and a Lime iBook running Tiger (but no terms).


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tough call...

-I'll go with my Apple IIe (I spent so much time in front of that green and black screen)
-My (original) iMac (Hey, no disk drive? WTF??? )
-My G4 Quicksilver (beat up that machine so much... And it still working! I guess l'll never be able to let it go...) 


(certainly not my Performa 5200CD...  I had nothing but trouble with that machine)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Still waiting to receive... but *I ordered this* a week or so ago and can't wait to get in:





































Steve is going to be a regular part of my *Twitter* posts and a soon to be coming ehMax blog.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

The Newton MP2100 was IMHO the most amazing thing, considering everything it was capable of in 1996. With a 162MHz processor, 4MB of dram and 4MB of Flash, and two PCMCIA slots. It was faster than anything else around at the time, and thanks to using Flash for storage, you never had to worry about your data getting lost when the batteries ran down. It was basically a standalone handheld computer, but you could 'sync' it if you wanted to. 

The original messagepad may have stunk out loud and was the butt of many jokes, but the MP2100 was the king of PDAs for many, many years. 

The eMate was also pretty sweet, but an MP2100 with the add-on keyboard was basically the same thing, only faster. 

-Stephanie


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

rbrumble said:


> Hey CubaMark, was this at UW (Waterloo) by chance? Those are the same Macs I fell in love with (Centris) in the Winter term of 1997 and ate away at me until I finally switched in the Winter of 2005.


Ugh. I hated the Mac labs at Waterloo. They took space that could've been used for the (arguably) more useful xterms.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Still waiting to receive... but *I ordered this* a week or so ago and can't wait to get in:
> )


where did you order him from?

That looks sweet!


<edit>
Sorry I am an idiot and did not notice that you had a link in your post  :heybaby:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

It's strange here how most people are reminiscing and being nostalgic about thier "most awesome, best, amazing, coolest, sweetest, mind blowing Mac thing EVER".

For me it is the Mac Pro I am currently using, my good old first Gen 2.66GHz quad core. It takes everything I throw at it all day long and keeps coming back for more with almost never even a hiccup. I love it. I love the way it works and the way it looks both on the inside and outside.

That being said, with enough cash I would trade it in for a Nelham Mac Pro, I am pretty much a Mac junkie at this point. :yikes:


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Stephanie said:


> The original messagepad may have stunk out loud and was the butt of many jokes, but the MP2100 was the king of PDAs for many, many years.
> 
> -Stephanie


+1

best thing EVER!!!!!


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Photoshop 1.0


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Malco said:


> Photoshop 1.0


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Thunderexpress (Jul 14, 2008)

My first mac was a first gen imac, than an ibook, several ipods to follow and a macbook. But right now my favourite is my ipod touch, which does pretty much everything for me.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

screature said:


> It's strange here how most people are reminiscing and being nostalgic about thier "most awesome, best, amazing, coolest, sweetest, mind blowing Mac thing EVER".
> 
> For me it is the Mac Pro I am currently using, my good old first Gen 2.66GHz quad core. It takes everything I throw at it all day long and keeps coming back for more with almost never even a hiccup. I love it. I love the way it works and the way it looks both on the inside and outside.


I feel the exact same way about my late '08 2.4GHz Blackbook. From audio engineering software to web surfing, it never, ever lets me down. Love it love it love it to death.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Trevor Robertson said:


> where did you order him from?
> 
> That looks sweet!
> 
> ...


Guess who just arrived!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice Doll:baby: j/k


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Nice Doll:baby: j/k


It's an ACTION FIGURE!!!!!!!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I would have to say that it was my first OS X Mac, which was a 14" iBook running Panther, in 2003.

It was just such a deeply influential experience. I was immersed in the use and management of technology for personal, creative and business needs. My experience had been one of promises unkept, opportunities just out of reach and downright betrayal.

Apart from Palm products, most personal and computer hardware and software delivered charming glimpses of what could be - but then snatched it all away with crashes, glitches, UI garbage, peripheral pain and the sense that I, the user, just did not matter.

OS X was a revelation. Using my computer for personal use was fun. For business it just worked, was easy and a pleasure. The whole sense of discovery, of trying stuff and finding that I could do so without risk, of feeling that the machine was designed with me in mind...

Ya, it was that iBook.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lots of people emotionally attached to their first Mac. Really interesting! 

There must be a good ad in there for Apple. Could be when then announce a new Mac, they could have someone turning it on with a song playing in the background.. "It feels like the first time. If feels like the very first time."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Perhaps the 2.8 8 core.....it simply did what I wanted effectively immediately in dead silence.

Tho this was pretty cool to see










early Gen

Quadra 640av


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> It's an ACTION FIGURE!!!!!!!


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My tangerine iBook G3. Man that was cool. She still lives next to my bed  

I've had her since I finished school


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

My all-time fave Mac keyboard. 

For me, it had a nice comfortable curve to it. Banged out a lot of copy on this fellow till sadly, a can of Brio killed it. 

Well, it's really not dead. It's in a coma, in a plastic bag in a closet somewhere, with a printed out set of disassembly instructions...


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Going from a Macintosh SE with an SC20 to a Macintosh IIci


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

In elementary school we got a few bondi blue imacs when they were first released. I have a very, very vague recollection of it but I know they weren't running OSX - probably some form of OS9. Well we managed to find some sort of 3D dinosaur game on it where you played as a velocirapter, going around beating on other dinos and collecting eggs. Or something. I barely remember but at the time the graphics were stunning.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> Well we managed to find some sort of 3D dinosaur game on it where you played as a velocirapter, going around beating on other dinos and collecting eggs. Or something. I barely remember but at the time the graphics were stunning.


Nanosaur? It was great!


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

That's the one! It sure amazed us when we were in grade... 4? 5?


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in grade 40 or 50...but my kids, like yourself, were mesmerized. OK, me too.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

ScanMan said:


> My all-time fave Mac keyboard.
> 
> For me, it had a nice comfortable curve to it. Banged out a lot of copy on this fellow till sadly, a can of Brio killed it.
> 
> Well, it's really not dead. It's in a coma, in a plastic bag in a closet somewhere, with a printed out set of disassembly instructions...


Run it in the dishwasher!!!!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

maximusbibicus said:


> Run it in the dishwasher!!!!


Uh, OK...you got me to actually Google that. Here's the first hit:

Are Computer Keyboards Dishwasher Safe? : NPR

I dunno. Maybe some day when the dishwasher isn't so full.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Want to hear what your most AMAZING Mac thing ever is....
> 
> Pick just one object...
> 
> ...


 ResEdit is one of several for me. For those unfamiliar with Mac OSes from the mid-90s, it's a Resource Editor. But because it used a graphical user interface it was easy for average people to use. Lots of ResEdit hacks: edit icons, alter dialog boxes, rename the Trash, customize menus and other elements of an application's GUI.

Learned this prank from "Macworld Mac Secrets" book: In any standard dialog box (System 7.x and OS 8.x), I used ResEdit to change the Cancel and OK buttons to Purge All Data and Erase Hard Drive. Scared the crap out of a couple of friends. 

It's still available for download from VersionTracker.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

2nd gen iPod Touch... 

This thing really is frickin cool. Thinking back to when I was a young kid, this kind of gadget would have blown my mind.. thinking back to that time and looking at it now, it really is an impressive piece of kit.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ScanMan said:


> My all-time fave Mac keyboard.
> 
> For me, it had a nice comfortable curve to it. Banged out a lot of copy on this fellow till sadly, a can of Brio killed it.
> 
> Well, it's really not dead. It's in a coma, in a plastic bag in a closet somewhere, with a printed out set of disassembly instructions...


I'm still using mine ... which, considering how grody it is now, is something of a miracle.

Not the quietest keyboard one might own ... by a long shot ... but I like the feel.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

For me, who struggled to answer the "worst" question, this one is hella easy.

The iPhone. I bought mine on the first day it was available in the US and it continues to amaze, astound and generally delight me to this day. Still looks and works perfect.

I often hold it in my hand and marvel at how much power -- so much of what's important in our modern world -- is contained so beautifully in this little device. It's a miracle built on top of other miracles.

It isn't just the best Apple product I've ever bought, it's hands-down-easily the best electronic gadget EVER that I have bought. Including all my wonderful Macs.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Arne said:


> ResEdit is one of several for me. For those unfamiliar with Mac OSes from the mid-90s, it's a Resource Editor. But because it used a graphical user interface it was easy for average people to use. Lots of ResEdit hacks: edit icons, alter dialog boxes, rename the Trash, customize menus and other elements of an application's GUI.
> 
> Learned this prank from "Macworld Mac Secrets" book: In any standard dialog box (System 7.x and OS 8.x), I used ResEdit to change the Cancel and OK buttons to Purge All Data and Erase Hard Drive. Scared the crap out of a couple of friends.
> 
> It's still available for download from VersionTracker.


God, I loved ResEdit! That and redrawing Mac icons by hand, pixel by pixel.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

kloan said:


> 2nd gen iPod Touch...
> 
> This thing really is frickin cool. Thinking back to when I was a young kid, this kind of gadget would have blown my mind.. thinking back to that time and looking at it now, it really is an impressive piece of kit.


I'll echo that sentiment. My wife gave me one for my birthday and it is the coolest little device I've ever used.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kloan said:


> 2nd gen iPod Touch...
> 
> This thing really is frickin cool. Thinking back to when I was a young kid, this kind of gadget would have blown my mind.. thinking back to that time and looking at it now, it really is an impressive piece of kit.


About the kid part of that: these things *should* have that wow effect on kids, but for kids that grew up with multitouch iPod/cell phone devices and the like, these things are cool but pretty much taken for granted.

For some, by the time they get perspective, iPods and iPhones will be like Pong, PacMan or even somebody's great-grandparent's Secret Decoder Ring.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

ScanMan said:


> Uh, OK...you got me to actually Google that. Here's the first hit:
> 
> Are Computer Keyboards Dishwasher Safe? : NPR
> 
> I dunno. Maybe some day when the dishwasher isn't so full.


Well when i was mine, its on the top rack, TINY amount of soap, and there is nothing else in the dishwasher. I just do a quick wash, and then let it dry for several days. Even did this with my BT keyboard. Works like a charm. 

I wouldn't recommend this as a maintenance thing, just after incidents like yours. Ewwww, brio. XX)


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Watching people who bashed the Mac a few years ago turn around and buy one then having them admit that I was right all along.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

darien red sox said:


> watching people who bashed the mac a few years ago turn around and buy one then having them admit that i was right all along.


+1


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Arne said:


> ResEdit is one of several for me.


Oh, YES! I had rewritten all of the "Chance" and "Community Chest" cards for the original (MacPlay) Monopoly game with a little off-colour humour. ResEdit and HyperCard were my faves. :love2:


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

for me its when (on the rare occasion) we go to the Apple Store, my kids confidently walk over to the macs and start using them (6 and 10 at the time). They just knew how to use our Macs from day one.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I really like those as well but my fav was the KeyLime, I always liked that colour!


Got one of those sitting on the table - all original except for a NewerTech battery. Runs 10.4.11 perfectly. :love2:


chas_m said:


> For me, who struggled to answer the "worst" question, this one is hella easy.
> 
> The iPhone. I bought mine on the first day it was available in the US and it continues to amaze, astound and generally delight me to this day. Still looks and works perfect.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% and I'm not even using the 3G feature. :clap: :love2:


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

HowEver said:


> About the kid part of that: these things *should* have that wow effect on kids, but for kids that grew up with multitouch iPod/cell phone devices and the like, these things are cool but pretty much taken for granted.


My two year old daughter uses a Touch with ease, second nature to her. Makes mouses seem so archaic.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

jfpoole said:


> Ugh. I hated the Mac labs at Waterloo. They took space that could've been used for the (arguably) more useful xterms.


No you didn't, you loved them you stinky mathie.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Guess who just arrived!


This is awesome, and I want one


----------



## fantastic (May 12, 2009)

hmmmm... well there are plenty of Apple products that I think were amazing! Instead of writing a novel :lmao: I am going to briefly summarize my top 3 favorites.

1) iMac G4 - 2002 (It looks great on any desk!... ohhh how I miss thee :-( )

2) iTunes - 2001 C'ommon people!!! It started the digital music revolution (along with the iPod)

3) MacBook/MacBook Pro - 2009 The aluminum and glass enclosure is the most beautiful piece of technology I have ever seen! I cant wait to upgrade from my existing MacBook


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

well, i've only been in the mac world about 7 years, but for me, it's the iphone.
it's an amazing device and can do so much.

a second one would be my mac pro 2.66 quad. the thing just rock and rolls no matter what i throw at it.


----------



## fantastic (May 12, 2009)

keebler27 said:


> well, i've only been in the mac world about 7 years, but for me, it's the iphone.
> it's an amazing device and can do so much.
> 
> a second one would be my mac pro 2.66 quad. the thing just rock and rolls no matter what i throw at it.


Good stuff! I hope you have been enjoying your Mac experience so far! :clap: The iPone is a sweet device! Hey check this out ..... Apple - iPhone - Profiles - Doylestown Hospital


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

The PowerBook Duo with Duo Dock was the coolest thing. You could watch people's jaw drop (especially PC users) when you pressed the eject button to see a completely laptop eject from the desktop like a VCR tape.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## fantastic (May 12, 2009)

spiffychristian said:


> it's probably not a stunner to any of you guys but i love it.


Hey buddy, don't say that! All Macs are stunning. It's the beautiful industrial design, the care and attention to detail that really creates a distinction from the rest of the computers out there.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

My old Mac LC 475. It was an amazing value for the time. I could dismantle it to its main components with my bare hands, making it ultra-easy to upgrade. In the context of the times, it was a lot of bang for the buck - a slightly slower version of the same processor as the top-of-the-line Quadra 950 for 1/8 the cost.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

That's a hard one. I think every Mac purchase brought the same sense of delight. I suppose my iPod Touch stands out. As with all purchases, the initial "high" wears off but the iPod Touch seems to bring the most satisfaction and usefulness believe it or not. I love my Macbook, but it can't go with me all the time like the Touch.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

12" Powerbook G4.
It is still in use today.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

For me, the thing that made me fall in love with Apple & the Mac was Hypercard. It just seemed like the coolest thing back in the day. It seemed like you could build just about anything with it. I was in university at the time, and could borrow a Classic from time to time (my summer job involved Macs, Apple IIe and GS machines) but it was a long time before I could afford to buy my own... had to settle with pcs (and a brief Amiga flirtation).

Now I'm on my 3rd Mac, a 15" unibody Macbook Pro... love it... but sometimes I still miss Hypercard...


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Not so much a Mac thing.. but an Apple thing..

Putting my "I visited the Mothership" t-shirt on and walking into the Apple store later that day.

All of a sudden, those employee shirts
* Specialist: "I can talk about this stuff for hours"
* Concierge: "I know people"
* Creative: "All gain, no pain"
* Genius: "Not all heroes wear capes"
* Manager: "Our place is your place"
* Back-of-house: "Some artists use brushes, I use boxes"
weren't so cool anymore..


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The coolest thing that I've ever done on a Mac was re-flashing a PC NVidia card (which cost me about a 3rd less than buying it from the local Mac dealer) with a Mac NVidia ROM and dropping it into my G4 450 tower and kicking Quake3 butt with it, I loved how upgradeable that computer was aside from the case and MB there wasn't much that was original in it. 

Laterz


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*Hands down... The Apple Power CD player*

PowerCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It took me a few years but I pieced together the whole unit. CD player with remote, CD-ROM reader, both AC and battery powered.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

K_OS said:


> The coolest thing that I've ever done on a Mac was re-flashing a PC NVidia card (which cost me about a 3rd less than buying it from the local Mac dealer) with a Mac NVidia ROM and dropping it into my G4 450 tower and kicking Quake3 butt with it, I loved how upgradeable that computer was aside from the case and MB there wasn't much that was original in it.
> 
> Laterz


That's awesome, I love stories like this where people bring that pc hacker perspective into Apple culture.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

*Each new Mac I get...*

... is the coolest, sweetest, mind blowingest Mac thing EVER.


----------

